# Full line of my male



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I finally got the full line of my pup. Any thoughts or known info that any of the advanced owners or breeders can tell me would be greatly appreciated.
From what I see now at the 13 month mark is, very intelligent, problem solver, bold, no fear of sounds and even temper in strange areas. Large drive to lay and chase. Dominate hard dog that will push back the harder I push, and has developed an dog dominance. Great with kids and other animals other then male or alpha females, very pronounced alert bark along with anticipation of commands and or learning. Though he will drive me nuts with always wanting to work. Though he loves affection. He has some interesting characteristics that I'm wondering is from the line. Over all a ball of fun and wants to get out and go. 
Would love any info from the much more intelligent then I lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

When I open that pic it is so tiny and grainy that I can't read any of the names. Is that just me? Do you have a higher resolution picture?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

not just you. The pic is unreadable


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

yeah no way to even come close to reading that pic. put it on pedigree database


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Ltleo said:


> I finally got the full line of my pup. Any thoughts or known info that any of the advanced owners or breeders can tell me would be greatly appreciated.
> From what I see now at the 13 month mark is, very intelligent, problem solver, bold, no fear of sounds and even temper in strange areas. Large drive to lay and chase. Dominate hard dog that will push back the harder I push, and has developed an dog dominance. Great with kids and other animals other then male or alpha females, very pronounced alert bark along with anticipation of commands and or learning. Though he will drive me nuts with always wanting to work. Though he loves affection. He has some interesting characteristics that I'm wondering is from the line. Over all a ball of fun and wants to get out and go.
> Would love any info from the much more intelligent then I lol
> View attachment 169273
> ...


If you have a smartphone: download the free Genius Scan app. It turns pictures of documents into readable PDFs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry everyone. Your correct, for some reason the picture uploaded really bad. Not sure why as the attachment I uploaded is perfectly clear. I will try what you suggested and repost. Thank you for letting me know and taking the time to help


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, I rescanned the attachment. Hope this is better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Still can't read!


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, this has to work this time. For some reason no matter what PDF scanner I used, it would not work with a scanned file already in my library. I had to take a new picture.
Thank you all for your help... Here hoping this did the trick









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, wth is wrong with this?? Is it because I'm using the mobile app to post this? I will try to now use my computer and deal with trying to resize the picture... Feel like an idiot because I'm asking for your in-site, and I can't even get it posted correctly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's coming out very small, so when you try to zoom in, it's too blurry to read. The actual physical size of the saved photo (in pixels) needs to be bigger. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, I just copied this to my page so this should work via thumbnail. I even tried the resizing sites but it would just make the picture un-viewable. Someone needs to teach me how to do it lol. Sorry for the wasted time. Would still love any info on any of the dogs in this line. Also I am aware of the gene in "Rudy"
Thank you all



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

With that pedigree, I am sure he will test you and push you to work with him. Are you involved with him in any sports for him to satisfy his drive such as IPO?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Line-breeding for the progency of SG Oruger the Boom II v Kraftwerk and SG Armila vom Haus Jung


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

All working lines of course, from a fairly "high profile" kennel. I would expect a hard, pushy, very driven dog that will need some sort of outlet and definitely lots of training. As for individual dogs and what they bring, I'd think the best person to ask about that would be Wayne Curry. The sire especially has been utilized by that kennel a LOT so there ought to be quite a bit of past production to look at to know what he is throwing in his pups.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I work him daily with my own training. Lots of tug and release, to build up drive though he is on right away lol. While we play I go I've training, lots of downs and sits between each tug or throw. I do a lot of throwing and having him hold till I release him to push.
I want to get into a club or sport training, just have not found anything.
He is a pushy dog though he listens to me very well. You can tell he wants to work or play all the time. He will now come up to me and stare at me, and if that doesn't work, the old paw comes up to my lap. Then if that still doesn't get me to take him out he will lay on my lap, and the little stinker has learned if he licks my reading glasses then I have to get up lol.
I will call wayne that's a good idea, though I wanted to hear from everyday people thought might know info also.
This is my first real working line dog if you will. I have owned shepherds all my life but he is different. He is a handful only in the sense that he wants to be out and active, but he does shut off well when it's time. He enjoys laying down and showing his belly while you rub it.

I have noticed a strong desire to lead on his part, and it's uncanny how he figures things out on his own. He can be very persistent though. I know I need to find is more to do, as I feel like I'm not giving him a chance to shine. I'm just kinda stuck, that's why I was hoping people that new some of the line could steer me in the right direction or show me how to find info.

So would most say his linage is more on the harder more working or kind of both? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

robK
Thank you for the link. I am a newbie in this end of understanding lines. How do you read what that tells me? Now in my research I didn't find this forum till after I purchased my pup. If I seen before hand, might have gone a different rout. I chose this litter after talking to some of the trainers there. I never spoke to wayne. I did like Karlo over Rudy, but I kept being drawn to Armila. I loved the way she looked, and from what I read on her her sire. Also later talking to one of their trainers, they told me that my dog should be a nice balance of hard when on with the ability to turn off and be fine. So far, they were right on, with the exception of Easton developing dog aggression. I also noticed nothing phases him, even a hard correction when I really need to give one with a pinch or even an e-collar. If anything it charges him up more. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ltleo,
I would not worry about trying to understand a whole pedigree right now. It is virtually impossible to jump in and learn about every dog and what they bring to the table in conjunction with with every other dog. Its takes very good breeders a life time of experience to develop the ability to truly understand a pedigree. Even then, I think that most breeders just stick to lines they are familiar with. 

Your dog has a fairly well rounded west german pedigree with many familiar names, much of whom are shared by my own male. Nick Heiligenbosch, Harro Lechrainstadt, Boomer Emsbogen, Rocky Bistaerd, Sagus Busecker Schloss are all very common names and are all shared by my own dog as well. Your dog also has a well known and respected DDR Legend in there named Lord Vom Gleisdreieck. 

Just based off my personal experience with a dog that is bred somewhat similar, I would guess that your dog has good depth of character, can take pressure, fears very little, recovers quick from corrections, and has a lot drive that needs to be satisfied. He probably is very smart and will make logic jumps meaning you have to stay one step ahead of him training or he will get ahead of you. My own problem in training my male is that I learn slower than he does so he is left waiting for me to figure out just how far ahead of me is really is.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Rob,
Thank you very much. That is exactly what I was trying to learn. I'm not expecting or even hoping I have a line that I can say "hey look at MY dog". I just was curious to see if they were just good characters. From the little I learned, it all comes down to the dog now, not what others in his line did. What can the dog in your hand do, or better yet what can you the owner help the dog do. 
So thank you, I am very interested in learning more, as I find myself really enjoying learning all the different aspects of our breed.
So much of what you stated is like you were describing my own situation lol. I can tell I am behind him, and he is waiting for me to catch up. I feel bad about as well. He really wants to work, I just can't find things, also I'm dealing with his aggression over other dominate dogs all of a sudden. He does recover very quickly from any correction. Most of the time is ware he is saying is that it?? I can deal with that lol. 
It also makes me feel good that you share some of the same lines. I got nervous with all the info I started to read on some forum sites about my breeder, though I did not have a bad experience. So to me it's about the dog and does the breeder pair dogs that will produce a well rounded example of the breed.
If I may ask, what is the age of your male, and what types of training do you do with him? I'm in New Jersey right out of NYC, so there is really only the frilly type of training around here that I found. No one is doing protection, and I can't find a club that will get back to me or that has open slots. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

He will be 3 on April 30th. We are activley working towards his IPO1. Hope to trial for it this spring.

Check here and see if there are any IPO clubs near you...
http://www.germanshepherddog.com/clubs/

PS., Don't worry about what the forums say about your breeder. None of that matters. The bloodlines are good.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I will check it out and reach out to them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

This may be beyond what you're asking, but I have a couple of suggestions. It sounds like this is a very strong and confident dog. Also sounds like a great prospect for schutzhund. However I think you also have to stay on top of this dog. he paw,s at you to pay attention to him? Make him sit or put him in a long down firSt. Then the attention or a quick play session is his reward and you are training him. Right now it sounds like he is training you. Also, when you go outside, he has to sit and wait for your permission to go through the door. He wants his chow? First he does a long down and then he gets his chow. The goal is to constantly reinforce that you are in charge.


----------

